# Non Goitrogenic for Green Smoothies?



## FairyRae (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd love to compile a list of non goitrogenic greens to be used in green smoothies, raw.

Here's a link: http://www.rawfoodtalk.com/showthread.php?t=29344

Quote:

These are non-goitrogenic leafy greens:

romaine
red/green chard
swiss chard
red or green leaf lettuce
dandelion greens
parsely
arugala
Any others?


----------

